# Seized engine



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

I just bought a 2016 TYM 554 With a 55 horse 4 cylinder Yanmar 4TNV86T-CR Engine. It has 380 hours on It. I put about 6 hours on it Over the past 2 weeks 2 days ago I started it took a scoop of gravel and drove about 200 Yards or so. I went from going forward to reverse as soon as I started going in reverse the engine rapidly idled down and stalled I thought it was a Fuel issue I tried to start it the starter clicked but the engine Wouldn't turn over. I Went through the electrical system tested the battery the ground The line to the starter I found no issues so I put A breaker bar On the Crankshaft And I Couldn't turn the motor over I pulled the glow plugs to relieve compression I still couldn't turn the motor over The Tractor had plenty of oil and coolant. The tractor wasn't even fully warmed up the coolant was Barely hot. I Drained the oil through a screen no signs of Metal I Cut the oil filter open no signs Of a problem I Dropped the oil Pan everything I could see looked fine. Any ideas on what the issue could be ? It has a 3 speed hydrostatic transmission is there anyway The transmission could be Stuck keeping the engine from turning over I don't know a lot about Hydrostatic transmissions could it be like a seized torque converter on a Automatic transmission ? Any ideas on what I should do next would be much appreciated or what the cause of my problems could be


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JS. It really sounds unfortunate about your engine. I have a Yanmar TNV series engine myself and they are awesome engines. Someone here will surely be able to help you out, and I hope it's a cheap fix.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Stuck starter??? It happens....


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Stuck starter??? It happens....


I don't Think It's the starter That Wouldn't explain why it suddenly died unless they're 2 separate issues. I was thinking of taking the starter off But it's very hard to get to I think I would have to take my power steering lines off and my exhaust manifold off to remove the starter it's in a tough spot. It's the last thing that I can think to do Without getting into Tearing the engine apart.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Have you tried towing it in gear to see if it will break free and turn over


/


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Is there a neutral valve on the transmission that will allow you to effectively put the machine in neutral? I know some hydrostatic lawn mowers have a neutral valve. I'd hope a modern tractor does too


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

HarveyW said:


> Hydrostatic transmission.


In post 1 he questioned whether the hydro transmission could be stuck or locked up. I'm no expert on hydro transmissions but I would still give it a try. Nothing to lose. I do agree with you that it could be the starter.


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

TonsOfGuns said:


> Is there a neutral valve on the transmission that will allow you to effectively put the machine in neutral? I know some hydrostatic lawn mowers have a neutral valve. I'd hope a modern tractor does too


 Tractor has a high low in medium gear like a manual shifter High is down into the right medium is down until left and low is up into the right there is effectively a neutro in between the high And the low If it's in that position in the tractors running and use press on the gas tractor doesn't go anywhere so it's like being neutral I won't start in that position but it Rolls freely.


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

Jsblaster said:


> Tractor has a high low in medium gear like a manual shifter High is down into the right medium is down until left and low is up into the right there is effectively a neutro in between the high And the low If it's in that position in the tractors running and use press on the gas tractor doesn't go anywhere so it's like being neutral I won't start in that position but it Rolls freely.


 Sorry about that last post did not proof Read It


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

So it's pouring out this weekend I'm going to send an oil sample out for testing see that tells me anything and hopefully next weekend I will try pulling the starter and I will try telling it in gear see what that does. I will keep you updated on my progress thank you everyone for your suggestions there much appreciated


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

TonsOfGuns said:


> Is there a neutral valve on the transmission that will allow you to effectively put the machine in neutral? I know some hydrostatic lawn mowers have a neutral valve. I'd hope a modern tractor does too


 I did pull it out of the woods and it rolled freely In neutral


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

A hydrostatic transmission is basically a hydraulic pump tied to a hydraulic motor. I'm guessing the neutral just puts the motor or both in bypass, so the fact that it moved in neutral suggests the problem is in the pump or engine.


----------



## tbart54 (Oct 15, 2017)

I think Groo is on to some thing. It could be the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Shed13 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey I had this happen to my 1994 ram with 12v. All of a sudden it locked soild. Just happen to pull the belt off and it turned out to be the alternator melted soild. For the heck of things pull the belt off the motor so no engine attachments are restricting it and see if it turns over


----------



## Shed13 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jsblaster said:


> I just bought a 2016 TYM 554 With a 55 horse 4 cylinder Yanmar 4TNV86T-CR Engine. It has 380 hours on It. I put about 6 hours on it Over the past 2 weeks 2 days ago I started it took a scoop of gravel and drove about 200 Yards or so. I went from going forward to reverse as soon as I started going in reverse the engine rapidly idled down and stalled I thought it was a Fuel issue I tried to start it the starter clicked but the engine Wouldn't turn over. I Went through the electrical system tested the battery the ground The line to the starter I found no issues so I put A breaker bar On the Crankshaft And I Couldn't turn the motor over I pulled the glow plugs to relieve compression I still couldn't turn the motor over The Tractor had plenty of oil and coolant. The tractor wasn't even fully warmed up the coolant was Barely hot. I Drained the oil through a screen no signs of Metal I Cut the oil filter open no signs Of a problem I Dropped the oil Pan everything I could see looked fine. Any ideas on what the issue could be ? It has a 3 speed hydrostatic transmission is there anyway The transmission could be Stuck keeping the engine from turning over I don't know a lot about Hydrostatic transmissions could it be like a seized torque converter on a Automatic transmission ? Any ideas on what I should do next would be much appreciated or what the cause of my problems could be


Try pulling the engine belts off. My 1994 ram 12v locked soild it turned out to be the alternator melted


----------



## Eric in PA (Apr 28, 2020)

Jsblaster said:


> I just bought a 2016 TYM 554 With a 55 horse 4 cylinder Yanmar 4TNV86T-CR Engine. It has 380 hours on It. I put about 6 hours on it Over the past 2 weeks 2 days ago I started it took a scoop of gravel and drove about 200 Yards or so. I went from going forward to reverse as soon as I started going in reverse the engine rapidly idled down and stalled I thought it was a Fuel issue I tried to start it the starter clicked but the engine Wouldn't turn over. I Went through the electrical system tested the battery the ground The line to the starter I found no issues so I put A breaker bar On the Crankshaft And I Couldn't turn the motor over I pulled the glow plugs to relieve compression I still couldn't turn the motor over The Tractor had plenty of oil and coolant. The tractor wasn't even fully warmed up the coolant was Barely hot. I Drained the oil through a screen no signs of Metal I Cut the oil filter open no signs Of a problem I Dropped the oil Pan everything I could see looked fine. Any ideas on what the issue could be ? It has a 3 speed hydrostatic transmission is there anyway The transmission could be Stuck keeping the engine from turning over I don't know a lot about Hydrostatic transmissions could it be like a seized torque converter on a Automatic transmission ? Any ideas on what I should do next would be much appreciated or what the cause of my problems could be


----------



## Eric in PA (Apr 28, 2020)

I had a Kubota 3 cyl diesel (B7200) seize up on me soon after getting some maintenance done for me. I did not suspect simple things like coolant, but in my case that was it. I had sprung a small leak in a drainage hose, and it ran itself dry in a hurry. I felt dumb, but it happened. I suspected seizing, since it abruptly stopped, so I stopped trying to crank it. Anyway, your 200 yard of run seems like it would have coolant temp at least warming. I would investigate coolant flow. Maybe a drain and fill or flush with new. If it cranks when cool, that’s an indication that your lowest clearance rod or bearing was not getting coolant.


----------



## Jsblaster (Jun 27, 2020)

Update I pulled the belt off the alternator It turns freely and the fan turns freely I pulled the starter I still couldn't turn over by hand I tried putting a pry bar on the fly wheel and I can just barely get It to turn I put the starter back in every time I crank the starter I can get the fan to turn about a 1/2 an Inch each crank So the motor will Kind of turn. I'm going to send the oil out for testing. now I'm leaning towards it being a hydraulic Pump issue. Or maybe rod bearing I don't know it will turn just has a ton of resistance. I just don't get it the hydraulic oil looks incredibly clean my drop the oil Pan there wasn't even a sledge in the bottom of it what I could see up in the engine Looks clean The tractor only has 350 hours on it what could possibly Have happened to be running great To dead with no warning. I'm getting really frustrated I think it's time to take it to somebody who knows what they're doing Thanks again everyone for all the advice


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

next step is to separate the engine and pump. It might be possible to separate them without removing either, but I have never tried anything like that myself.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't suppose you have pulled the big end caps off of the con rods to check if the big end bearings have grabbed on the crank.

I would also check your engine oil pressure pump,(since posting, I have checked a parts diagram and looks like the oil pump is driven by the timing gears behind the timing cover, so the pump is not easily accessible) this may have failed internally and if the big ends haven't grabbed, then possibly the pistons have grabbed the cylinder sleeves.

If your tractor has a clutch, have someone push that in and then try and turn the engine over, if you still can't turn the engine with the clutch pushed in, then the problem is not in the driveline.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Groo said:


> next step is to separate the engine and pump. It might be possible to separate them without removing either, but I have never tried anything like that myself.


This should have been the first step. You need to determine which component is the problem before you take anything apart.


----------

